# Athens, TN UKC pull THIS WEEKEND!!!



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

August 22 & 23

ATHENS, TN SDA ASSOCIATION
NIOTA (O) WPULL

Aug 22; Robert Craig (Troy Brown backup) Rails-A Entries 7:30-9 am Pull 9:30 am

Aug 23; Robert Craig (Troy Brown backup) Rails-B Entries 7:30-9 am Pull 9:30 am

DOS & PE $20
Athens TN SDA Association, 228 Rayl Lane 37826 (931) 952-0274; From Knoxville 75 S to exit 52 (Athens-Mt Vert) Turn right (north) Hwy 305-4.5 miles. Turn left Clearwater Rd (Hwy 218), 1.5 miles, turn left onto 193 (193 is in a curve) 1.2 miles right onto Rayl Ln- driveway on right. From Chattanooga 75 North exit 52 (Athens- Mt Vert) Left on Hwy 305- follow above. Webs - Free website, free hosting, free webpage - Make a web site with photo albums, blogs, videos, forums and more!

Chairperson: Tammy McDonald (931) 952-0274
Event Secretary: Lisa Brown, 167 CR 179, Decatur TN 37322 (423) 744-7043 [email protected]


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I think we will be there on Saturday.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Man we tried really hard to get out there but the finances just wouldn't add up... Please stop in and say hi to my buddies Ray & Denise from NYC, and also send plenty of love to Troy, Robert, Steve, Nate, Jeff, Stephanie and all the rest of the family in TN and surrounding areas... We hope o see you all again soon... Good luck to all the dogs... please take plenty of pics... Hey Old Fort hit me up I got a boy you might like...lol.. just ask Ray & Denise...lol hit me up..


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

roe1880 said:


> Man we tried really hard to get out there but the finances just wouldn't add up... Please stop in and say hi to my buddies Ray & Denise from NYC, and also send plenty of love to Troy, Robert, Steve, Nate, Jeff, Stephanie and all the rest of the family in TN and surrounding areas... We hope o see you all again soon... Good luck to all the dogs... please take plenty of pics... Hey Old Fort hit me up I got a boy you might like...lol.. just ask Ray & Denise...lol hit me up..


Wish you were coming again! Ray & Denise are bringing home something special!!! Ive seen it in person with my own eyes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> I think we will be there on Saturday.


Cant wait man! Think you'll enjoy it. Remind me and i'll WRITE DOWN what youre wanting for your windows. :clap:


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Wish you were coming again! Ray & Denise are bringing home something special!!! Ive seen it in person with my own eyes! :thumbsup:


LOL... 
Yeah we know... we have a chance at taking the last one but unfortunately I'm trying to reduce my yard...lol... I couldn't handle another one at this time... Good luck to you all and hope to see TN and all you great folks again (or for the 1st time) soon...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

We will be there on Sunday. Im dropping my husband and bango off at the show site going to get Tai. Yes Tai is finally coming home whoo hoo. and then going back to the show for the rest of the day.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey congrats and good luck SFK...


----------

